# Cisco Cable Modem/Belkin Wireless Router



## Jaredharper (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey there. I'm running windows 7, and I'm trying to get a Cisco DPC2203C cable modem coupled with a Belkin SHARE N300 wireless router so that I can have wireless internet in my house. Previously I'd only used wireless cable modems but I found that I was having constant cycling/dropout issues when playing online games, downloading torrents or joining skype calls.

General info: The coaxial cable is firmly secured to the Cisco modem. The AC adapters are firmly secured to the back of the modem and the back of the router. I don't use the supplied battery for the cisco modem. An Ethernet cable is running from 'Ethernet' port on the back of the modem to the 'modem'/WAN port on the Belkin wireless router. A second Ethernet cable is running from the Belkin N300 to my PC. I've attempted using a laptop to connect wirelessly, but while the network appears/is available, it *will not* connect to any web pages under any circumstances.

I've tried cycling the router, then the modem. I've tried cycling the modem, then the router. I've tried doing both at once. I've cloned my PC's MAC address in the router settings. 

I have a few questions:

1) Is this possible? I'm not terrible with computers, but hours of time and my best efforts haven't gotten this working.
2) What the hell is going on? The supplied belkin software initially couldn't detect the router. Now that it can and I actually have access to the router settings (via 192.168.2.1), I don't have any internet connection whatsoever.

I'm happy to supply anything you need. I'm happy if it doesn't work at all. I just want to know what the crap is going on.

Oh yeah, I know it's pretty common to offer one piece of advice and wait to hear the results, but as I'm getting pretty fed up with this, I'd like it if you could list as many solutions as possible. I'll follow each piece of advice - in order - until something works or you're out of ideas.

Extra info: No firewall. Router is set to defaults. Windows troubleshooter initially gave me the error 'Local Area Connection does not have a valid IP configuration'. Now it gives me no error but tells me I am not connected to the internet.

ipconfig /all:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jared
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-6D-04-02-09-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::51b:e06f:6192:4e74%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 28 June 2013 11:08:39 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 28 June 2013 12:09:10 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 183790852
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-67-E4-7F-F4-6D-04-02-09-85

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 198.142.0.51
211.29.132.12
198.142.235.14
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:301d:2c06:2312:f964(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::301d:2c06:2312:f964%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F680D39F-E45E-4495-B88F-30AAEF8206B4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Jaredharper (Jun 28, 2013)

Just realised that's the wrong ipconfig info.

Updated:

C:\Users\user>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jared
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-6D-04-02-09-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::51b:e06f:6192:4e74%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 28 June 2013 11:02:37 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 4 August 2149 5:30:55 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 183790852
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-67-E4-7F-F4-6D-04-02-09-85

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

First thing is you are using two routers, the Belkin and the Cisco. you will want to read this article on configuring a router as a Access Point: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f135/how-to-setup-a-wireless-repeater-687813.html


----------

